# Disque dur de démarrage : maitre, esclave ou on-s'en-fiche ?



## ccciolll (8 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Sur mon mac (G4 400) il y a 2 DD internes (IDE ATA). Ils sont sur la m&#234;me nappe. Si j'ai bien compris, du fait qu'ils sont sur la m&#234;me nappe, il faut que l'un soit maitre et l'autre esclave.

Mais ma question est surtout, sachant que l'un servira bien plus souvent que l'autre de DD de d&#233;marrage (l'un aura osX et l'autre os9), est il n&#233;cessaire que celui qui doit d&#233;marrer le plus souvent soit en maitre, en esclave, ou cela n'a t'il aucune importance. et au fond, c'est quoi cette diff&#233;rence maitre/esclave (hormis les visions politiques, humanistes et tout &#231;a, je veux dire, AU SEIN D'UNE NAPPE IDE) ?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

Sur une nappe IDE, il peut y avoir deux p&#233;riph&#233;riques de branch&#233;s en parall&#232;le.

L'indication Master/Slave permet de d&#233;finir l'ordre dans lequel le syst&#232;me s'adresse &#224; ces deux p&#233;riph&#233;riques. Le p&#233;riph&#233;rique Master est toujours le premier, et le p&#233;riph&#233;rique Slave vient le second.

Cela permet de retrouver les disques, les lecteurs et les graveurs d'un d&#233;marrage de la machine sur l'autre. Ainsi sous Mac OS, on peut retrouver leur num&#233;ro ("disk0", "disk1", etc.) et sous Windows on peut retrouver leur lettre ("C:", "D:", etc.).

On peut fixer l'indication Master ou Slave &#224; l'aide d'un strap situ&#233; sur chaque p&#233;riph&#233;rique. Il est &#233;galement possible de positionner un strap en position "CS" (= "cable select"), auquel cas c'est la position du p&#233;riph&#233;rique sur la nappe IDE qui d&#233;termine s'il est Master ou Slave.

Pour un disque syst&#232;me, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de le mettre en Master "en dur" (en n'utilisant pas le "cable select"). Cela &#233;vite des d&#233;convenues, par exemple quand on monte et d&#233;monte les p&#233;riph&#233;riques, ou quand l'un d'eux tombe en panne.

La disparition du disque Master entra&#238;ne son remplacement par le disque Slave dans l'&#233;num&#233;ration au d&#233;marrage de la machine. Et dans ce cas, le syst&#232;me risque de ne pas s'y retrouver (v&#233;cu !).


----------



## armen2b (13 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir
Je passais par là...
A tout hasard, on peut changer le disque de boot en faissant "command-option-shift-delete" tout de suite apres l'allumage du mac.La touche "delete" est celle qui permet d'effacer un caractère dans un traitement de texte. Cette commande fonctionne en 9 et en 10.
Salut


----------



## ntx (14 Avril 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour un disque système, il est préférable de le mettre en Master "en dur" (en n'utilisant pas le "cable select"). Cela évite des déconvenues, par exemple quand on monte et démonte les périphériques, ou quand l'un d'eux tombe en panne.


C'est préférable mais pas indispensable. Quand j'ai ajouté un deuxième DD de mon G4, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre le vieux DD en esclave (c'est toujours un mystère d'ailleurs ), donc je l'ai laissé maître et le nouveau était esclave tout en contenant le système de boot.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> C'est pr&#233;f&#233;rable mais pas indispensable. Quand j'ai ajout&#233; un deuxi&#232;me DD de mon G4, je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; mettre le vieux DD en esclave (c'est toujours un myst&#232;re d'ailleurs ), donc je l'ai laiss&#233; ma&#238;tre et le nouveau &#233;tait esclave tout en contenant le syst&#232;me de boot.


Pr&#233;f&#233;rable mais pas indispensable, bien s&#251;r.

Mais quand on peut, mieux vaut le faire. Ce serait b&#234;te de ne plus pouvoir booter le jour o&#249; le disque "Master" a un probl&#232;me ou est retir&#233; de la machine, et de devoir faire des manipulations au niveau du syst&#232;me pour s'en sortir (m&#234;me si &#231;a doit &#234;tre moins lourd avec Mac OS qu'avec Windows).


----------



## Gariwaldan (1 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour ! Le post date un peu (voir beaucoup) mais je travaille à remettre sur pied un mac G4 ave la configuration décrite ci-dessus, j'ai acheté un DD 160 Go, sur lequel je voudrai installer Tiger. La question est, est-ce que ce disque doit être maître ou esclave par rapport au DD plus ancien que je veut conserver et ayant 10 Go et Mac os 9... Merci d'avance pour vos lumières....


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2019)

Gariwaldan a dit:


> Bonjour ! Le post date un peu (voir beaucoup) mais je travaille à remettre sur pied un mac G4 ave la configuration décrite ci-dessus, j'ai acheté un DD 160 Go, sur lequel je voudrai installer Tiger. La question est, est-ce que ce disque doit être maître ou esclave par rapport au DD plus ancien que je veut conserver et ayant 10 Go et Mac os 9... Merci d'avance pour vos lumières....


Qu'il soit maitre ou esclave ne changera rien.
Il suffit que tu regarde le cavalier de l'ancien disque. S'il est en maitre (par défaut c'est le cas), passe le nouveau en esclave.


----------



## Gariwaldan (1 Septembre 2019)

Merci ! Et donc pour passer d'un disque à l'autre j'utilise la commande donné par Armen2b : "command-option-shift-delete" ? Connaissez vous un moyen de passer de l'un à l'autre sans redémarrage ?


----------



## Gariwaldan (1 Septembre 2019)

Autre question, pour installer Tiger sur le nouveau DD, je démarre sur un CD apple avec tiger que j'installe ?  Il aura besoin d'un formatage préalable ? A partir du premier DD ?


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2019)

Je ne comprends pas la question : passer d'un disque à l'autre.
Si tu as l'option Finder de faire apparaitre tes disques sur le bureau, tu les verras les deux.
Si c'est pour changer de Système d'exploitation, tu es obligé de redémarrer et tu choisi avec "alt" au boot sur lequel tu veux booter.

Pour l'instal de Tiger, tu boote sur le DVD, tu formate le nouveau disque en HFS+, format GUID depuis l'utilitaire de disque du DVD, puis tu installe Tiger.


----------



## Gariwaldan (2 Septembre 2019)

Super clair M. Invité ! Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos ! A+


----------



## PJG (2 Septembre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Pour l'instal de Tiger, tu boote sur le DVD, tu formate le nouveau disque en HFS+, *format GUID* depuis l'utilitaire de disque du DVD, puis tu installe Tiger.


Format GUID ou APPLE pour un G4 400 ?


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Format GUID ou APPLE pour un G4 400 ?



Oups, tu as raison, PPC, donc pas GUID, mais carte de partition Apple…


----------



## Gariwaldan (2 Septembre 2019)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai donc installé mon nouveau disque dur avec l'ancien. J'allume, apparaît alors une icône mac os alternant avec un point d'interrogation. Après insertion, et démarrage sur Disc install de Tiger, aucune trace du nouveau disque. J'ai donc débranché l'ancien disque dur pour ne laissé que le nouveau (enfin celui acheté d'occaz), qui est enfin reconnu... Petit lifting avec l'utilitaire disque du CD d'install, effacement des données qu'il pouvait y avoir et mise au format Mac os étendu, sinon c'était MS-DOS ou Unix, pas trouvé de GUID ou Apple... Enfin bref, le tigre s'installe tout doucement dans la machine pour y ronronner.... Merci pour vos interventions...


----------



## Gariwaldan (2 Septembre 2019)

Ah oui, mise à jour firmware aussi. On a plus de chance de trouver la mise à jour en tapant la recherche "mise à jour du programme interne mac g4" pour infos...


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2019)

Ah oui, avec la vieille version de l'utilitaire de disque, ce n'est pas avec la fonction "effacer" qu'on a la possibilité de choisir la carte de partition.
C'est avec l'onglet "partionner"
Mais, bon l'important c'est que ça fonctionne !


----------



## Gariwaldan (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, je reviens sur ce sujet car j'ai craqué hier sur un nouveau G4. Ce modèle là :
*Macintosh G4 1.25 DP (MDD) de 2002.*
Ayant ouvert la bête aujourd'hui pour un bon nettoyage et après moults adorations et prosternations ...
j'ai eu la surprise de trouver une gaine IDE inutilisée et un port ATA 66 libre. Il y a donc un port pour deux disques dur comme sur tout les G4, et un autre port ATA 66 de plus pour deux autres disques durs ? Donc au total, on peut monter quatre disques durs sur ce mac ?
D'où une autre question. Est-on obliger d'installer un OS sur chaque DD ? Si non quel formatage sur un disque sans OS ?
J'envisageai l'étude de Linux. Quel OS de linux pourrait cohabiter avec Mac os Tiger, dans une machine de cette époque, permettant une bonne approche du système LINUX ?
Merci d'avance ! (ça fait beaucoup de question en fait...)


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2019)

Il est bien sûr inutile de mettre un OS sur chaque disque.
Néanmoins, si je ne me trompe pas c'est le dernier à booter OS9, ça serait sympa d'avoir un disque dédié.

Pour Linux, c'est un autre soucis, mais on trouve encore des distributions pour les PPC.
De tête, je ne saurais pas te renseigner puisque mon ordi principal est en rade


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2019)

Gariwaldan a dit:


> Bonjour, je reviens sur ce sujet car j'ai craqué hier sur un nouveau G4. Ce modèle là :
> *Macintosh G4 1.25 DP (MDD) de 2002.*
> Ayant ouvert la bête aujourd'hui pour un bon nettoyage et après moults adorations et prosternations ...
> j'ai eu la surprise de trouver une gaine IDE inutilisée et un port ATA 66 libre. Il y a donc un port pour deux disques dur comme sur tout les G4, et un autre port ATA 66 de plus pour deux autres disques durs ? Donc au total, on peut monter quatre disques durs sur ce mac ?
> ...



Oui, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un OS par disque, une fois formatés ils peuvent servir uniquement pour le stockage.
Mais c'est possible si tu veux en installer plusieurs différents, en choisissant le disque au boot (maintenir la touche "alt" au démarrage).

Pour les ports IDE, il y en a 3, avec possibilité "maitre/esclave" pour chaque, donc 6 devices au total.
1 en ATA/33 réservé au (aux) lecteur/graveur CD/DVD
1 en ATA/66 pour des HD standard de l'époque
1 en ATA/100 pour des HD plus rapide si tu as
J'ai la même machine, normalement c'est inscris sur la carte mère, mais je te met une photo :



On peut aussi facilement ajouté une carte PCI SATA pour des disques SATA plus moderne.
Voir le blog de Pierre Dandumont : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/04/27/du-sata-et-un-ssd-dans-un-power-mac-g3-ou-g4-bis/
Je l'ai fait sur le PowerMac d'un ami, ça permet d'y mettre un SSD pour pas cher, au niveau rapidité, ça change la vie ;-)
Une carte comme celle-là :
https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMATIQUE-Contrôleur-INDEPENDANTS-CHIPSET/dp/B07887Y1PR/ref=sr_1_47?
Sur le mien j'ai une carte Sonnet, c'est la même chose :


----------



## Gariwaldan (19 Septembre 2019)

Super ! Merci pour toutes ces lumières !

Pour Linux, on peut trouver pas mal d'infos ici :
http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/mac_support-3.html


----------



## Cassepipe (9 Mars 2020)

J'ai créé un nouveau sujet pour ceux qui veulent se lancer avec Linux sur leur machine PPC : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-linux-sur-un-mac-ppc-imac-g5.1332007/


----------

